# img src=" .." zeigt bei Strato keine Bilder



## OsnaPeter (17. März 2008)

Hallo in die Runde!

seit einigen Tagen bastel ich an einem Fotoalbum. Durch die variablen $Pfad und $Datei
lassen sich die Zeilen
<tr>
  <td align="middle">
   <img src="../Fotos/20080315/Schillig1.jpg"  alt="Fotos/20080315/Schillig1.jpg" > </td>
 </tr>
bis zur letzten Datei im Verzeichnis 20080315 anzeigen. Auf meinem localhost funktioniert auch alles - nur unter Strato werden leere Felder in der Größe der Bilder  (ca. 640 x 480 p) angezeigt. 
(Auf Großschreibung, vorhandensein der Bilder, besondere Pfadangabe bei Strato 
(/home/strato/www/aa/www.aaweb.de/htdocs/) habe ich bereits geacht.)

Was mache ich falsch? 

Danke - schon mal . 

Gruß
OsnaPeter


----------



## crazymischl (17. März 2008)

Hi,
mache doch einmal eine neue HTML-datei mit dem Inhalt
<img src="../Fotos/20080315/Schillig1.jpg">
und öffne diese.
eventuell auch eine html-Datei mit dem Inhalt
<img src="Schillig1.jpg">
in dem Verzeichnis 20080315.
Was sind die ergebnisse ?...teste es einmal !


----------



## OsnaPeter (18. März 2008)

Hallo crazymischl ,

vielen Dank! Jetzt weiß ich, dass die Bilder auch nicht angezeit werden, wenn sie im Huaptverzeichnis gespeichert werden (Also auf jede Pfadeingabe verzichtet und das Bild Schillig.jpg mit im Verzeichnis der index-Datei). 

Ist doch merkwürdig - oder?

Gruß
OsnaPeter


----------



## OsnaPeter (18. März 2008)

Hier noch meine Test.HTM 

```
<html>

<head>
<title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>

<img border="0" src="Schillig1.jpg" width="640" height="426">

</body>

</html>
```


Gruß!


----------



## crazymischl (18. März 2008)

Hi,
probier mal ein anderes Bild und achte auf:
1) GROß-klein-schreibung, auch bei dateiendung: ( abc.jpg != ABC.jpg != abc.JPG != ABC.JPG) ( != bedeutet "ist nicht gleich")
2) Sonderzeichen im namen vermeiden
3) Die Dateiendung: jpg/png/gif/... sowie groß/kleinschreibung der endung ( JPG/PNG/GIF/...)


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>

<img border="0" src="abc.jpg" width="640" height="426">

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## OsnaPeter (18. März 2008)

Die Antwort kam ja schnell,

Hallo Michi,

genau darauf habe ich bereits geachtet. Auch habe ich gerade unter den Servereinstellungen bei Strato unter 
[PHP-Konfiguration]
 das Verzeichnis-Browsing! aktiviert, soll heißen, wenn keine index-Datei aktiv ist, können andere Dateien geöffnet werden. 
Dies hat jedoch auch nicht geholfen ;-(

Gruß Peter


----------



## OsnaPeter (21. März 2008)

*img scr=" .." zeigt bei Strato keine Bilder*

Hallo Leute!

weiss denn keine Hilfe?  Ich übergebe eine Variable mit $_request['Bilder'] um die Dateien der Seite auszulesen. Es gelingt auch alle Dateien (xyz.jpg) auszulesen und mit der pfadangabe in Form von <img src="../Fotos/20080315/Schillig1.jpg"  alt="Fotos/20080315/Schillig1.jpg" >
auszugeben. Leider werden mir die Bilder NICHT angezeigt?! Auf meinem localhost funktioniert es! Warum nur - warum! 
Auch die direkte Ausgabe eines Image/Fotos funktioniert nicht. Ich habe jedoch powerweb von Strato und eine PHP 5.5.xx Unterstützung.
Hier denn der ganze Code - so viel ist es ja nicht ...


```
<?php
$host = "Fotos/"; 				/* Unterverzeichnis, in dem die Bilder liegen */
$pfad= $_REQUEST['bilder'];	 	/* AUslesen der Variablen aus Menu.php */

$ausgabe=$host.$pfad."/";
echo ("$ausgabe");		 /* Test */
												
elseif ($Verzeichniszeiger=opendir($ausgabe)) /* auslesen des gesamten Verzeichnisses */  {												
	while($Datei=readdir($Verzeichniszeiger))   /* bis nichts mehr drin ist */
	{
	 if($Datei!="." && $Datei!="..")		/* Abfangen der  Verzeichniszeiger  */
		{
	?>
										<!-- Image-Datei ausgeben --> 	
 <tr>  <td align="middle">
       <img src="../<?php echo $ausgabe.$Datei ?>"  alt="<?php echo $ausgabe.$Datei?>" width="640" height="426"> 
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <?php } ?>
</tr>
....
<-- ############ erzeugtes HTML/PHP ####################  -->
td align="middle">
   <img src="../Fotos/20080315/Schillig1.jpg"  alt="Fotos/20080315/Schillig1.jpg" > </td>
 </tr>
```

Schonmal vieln Dank in die österliche Runde


----------



## Blacksceada (25. März 2008)

Hallo,

Evtl. mal nach dem CHMOD der Bilder/Ordner sehen auf die du zugreifen möchtest, ob du übehaupt erlaubt hast darauf zuzugreifen.

Nehme mal an du testest auf deinem Heimrechner mit XAMPP unter Windows, denn da gibt es dieses Problem ja nicht ---> Da funktioniert die Anzeige der Bilder und Online unter Linux nicht mehr.

Den CHMOD von Dateien kannst du sehr bequem mit fast jedem FTP Programm wie z.B. FIlezilla ändern.

Hoffe mal das das dein Problem löst, oder dies schon gelöst ist.

MFG Sceada


----------

